# Uninsured UberX Drivers



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

I understand there's a bounty and that insurance companies will pay for documentation on those uberx drivers who cheat their insurance companies.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Could you elaborate a bit? This post is confusing.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Hmmm. Okay. Sure glad i pay for ride share insurance......


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Could you elaborate a bit? This post is confusing.


At least 80% of UberX drivers don't have proper insurance on their vehicles, moreover, they're driving without informing their insurance company, which will cancel them when they find out.

I'm wondering if there's a bounty being paid by insurance companies interested in protecting their insured from this kind of fraudulent activity.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

It looked like a statement originally. I am not sure about the bounty, but as long as you are covered why would it matter.

Like Fishchris, I have ride share insurance so it doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> It looked like a statement originally. I am not sure about the bounty, but as long as you are covered why would it matter.
> 
> Like Fishchris, I have ride share insurance so it doesn't matter much to me.


Your insurance may not cover you to drive an electronic duck cab.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ride share insurance in California is coverage during period 1. Period 0 while not logged in is covered by personal insurance and period 2 and 3 are covered by Uber. My insurance knows I drive for Uber.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Ride share insurance in California is coverage during period 1. Period 0 while not logged in is covered by personal insurance and period 2 and 3 are covered by Uber. My insurance knows I drive for Uber.


Then you're in the minority.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> I understand there's a bounty and that insurance companies will pay for documentation on those uberx drivers who cheat their insurance companies.


Which companies and which states?


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Which companies and which states?


No idea. That's why I'm asking. At this point, I'm sending the information to a nonprofit that will do the investigating.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Huh ??? 

So now your saying, your one of the guys out to get Uber drivers busted for insurance fraud ???

That sucks ! Or is this just like an "English as a seond language" issue here ???


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Blahgard said:


> At least 80% of UberX drivers don't have proper insurance on their vehicles, moreover, they're driving without informing their insurance company, which will cancel them when they find out.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a bounty being paid by insurance companies interested in protecting their insured from this kind of fraudulent activity.


It might not be fraudulent it might be just ignorance


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Huh ???
> 
> So now your saying, your one of the guys out to get Uber drivers busted for insurance fraud ???
> 
> That sucks ! Or is this just like an "English as a seond language" issue here ???


Do not take his post seriously. He post this every few weeks and the mods kill the thread.

Yes rideshare insurance is a good idea but if a rider chooses not to get it that is there problem. If you really go around trying to snitch on other drivers you are pathetic.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Do not take his post seriously. He post this every few weeks and the mods kill the thread.
> 
> Yes rideshare insurance is a good idea but if a rider chooses not to get it that is there problem. If you really go around trying to snitch on other drivers you are pathetic.


Okay 

Exactly !


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Do not take his post seriously. He post this every few weeks and the mods kill the thread.
> 
> Yes rideshare insurance is a good idea but if a rider chooses not to get it that is there problem. If you really go around trying to snitch on other drivers you are pathetic.


If you get in an accident and seriously injure someone, and your insurance company denies you coverage, who's going to pay for it. Not you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> So now your saying, your one of the guys out to get Uber drivers busted for insurance fraud ???


Everyone will say the same thing until their vehicle gets totaled by some uninsured illegal drunk.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Considering that most responsible commercial drivers have proper insurance, it's pretty self-serving that a lot of UberX drivers do not.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> If you get in an accident and seriously injure someone, and your insurance company denies you coverage, who's going to pay for it. Not you.


This would only be for the window of time when uber drivers are without pax and when that happens most lie that they were not doing rideshare at the time (which is not something anyone can prove).

So again, what are you trying to do? Seem cool? How would you know who has rideshare and who does not? Lol at you thinking you can enforce this.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Everyone will say the same thing until their vehicle gets totaled by some uninsured illegal drunk.


Not everyone. Im one of the guys that actually does have rideshsre insurance. But i still think its lame that somebody would be out there wasting there time trying to get Uber drivers who were not totally / correctly covered, busted... Especially for profit.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Not everyone. Im one of the guys that actually does have rideshsre insurance. But i still think its lame that somebody would be out there wasting there time trying to get Uber drivers who were not totally / correctly covered, busted... Especially for profit.


The people who commercially drive without proper insurance cause companies like mine to pay higher premiums. In 2016 the average commercial policy in AZ rose nearly 25%. When you have 16 vehicles the cost is pretty substantial. The same thing is happening with "The Affordable Health Care Act". Some health care plans have risen over 50%.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Get of your high horse and do something better with your life . Maybe volunteer and go to Africa. Africa needs you man!


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This would only be for the window of time when uber drivers are without pax and when that happens most lie that they were not doing rideshare at the time (which is not something anyone can prove).
> 
> So again, what are you trying to do? Seem cool? How would you know who has rideshare and who does not? Lol at you thinking you can enforce this.


Actually, it can be proven. Give it a shot sometime. They can look at your bank statements, for example, and then you're looking at real jail time.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Actually, it can be proven. Give it a shot sometime. They can look at your bank statements, for example, and then you're looking at real jail time.


In this day and age, i think they would threaten you with jail time, but what they would really want, would just be your money.
Again, glad i have ride share ins.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Actually, it can be proven. Give it a shot sometime. They can look at your bank statements, for example, and then you're looking at real jail time.


How many people here give their bank statements to their insurance company?

Gtfo man, you post this every week. Its pathetic


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> If you get in an accident and seriously injure someone, and your insurance company denies you coverage, who's going to pay for it. Not you.


. . . uhh, no. If the above scenario plays out as you have described (assuming the ins is NOT commercial/rideshare type), you will be be hounded and saddled with debt for the rest of your natural-borned days. Unless you win the lottery or your rich family member leaves you a million dollars in their will (and then that money will already be spoken for and garnished).


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> How many people here give their bank statements to their insurance company?
> 
> Gtfo man, you post this every week. Its pathetic


Haha


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> How many people here give their bank statements to their insurance company?
> 
> Gtfo man, you post this every week. Its pathetic


You don't think they can't subpoena that information? Hmm?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> You don't think they can't subpoena that information? Hmm?


Who here has been in an accident and had their insurance company subpoena their bank statements? Lol stop digging your hole deeper.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Who here has been in an accident and had their insurance company subpoena their bank statements? Lol stop digging your hole deeper.


If you don't think they won't find out, just keep dreaming.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> If you don't think they won't find out, just keep dreaming.


I have a shirt tail relative that is an insurance investigator.
The kind of guy that we used to beat up in school.
A real tool = getting even with us now.


----------



## BEXi (Oct 25, 2016)

ooh it's the uber police. must be a new position.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I have a shirt tail relative that is an insurance investigator.
> The kind of guy that we used to beat up in school.
> A real tool = getting even with us now.


I think people who are negligent and lie deserve far worse.


UberBastid said:


> I have a shirt tail relative that is an insurance investigator.
> The kind of guy that we used to beat up in school.
> A real tool = getting even with us now.


In Paris they really know how to deal with unlicensed scab drivers.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> I'm wondering if there's a bounty being paid by insurance companies interested in protecting their insured from this kind of fraudulent activity.


Why should the insurance company have a bounty, until a claim is filed?

I think they'll investigate when the claims are made. Until then, its just collecting money which isn't a problem with them


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Do not take his post seriously. He post this every few weeks and the mods kill the thread.
> 
> Yes rideshare insurance is a good idea but if a rider chooses not to get it that is there problem. If you really go around trying to snitch on other drivers you are pathetic.


I dunno, if they're paying $500 a pop to catch them... and then there's less drivers on the road? I may be tempted to be a filthy little snitch... especially if they're uninsured Select drivers....

[insert evil laugh here]

The Moderators on this board would make a killing since they'd have everyone's email address, many probably using the same email they use on their online profile for their insurance company and Uber accounts...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> He post this every few weeks and the mods kill the thread.


 I've reported to the mods, thanks for the heads up I recognized this thread as well.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> It might not be fraudulent it might be just ignorance


It's in the agreement that you'll contact your insurance company of your "ride share" activity. Ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The Moderators on this board would make a killing since they'd have everyone's email address


I would like to apply to be a moderator.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I have a shirt tail relative that is an insurance investigator.
> The kind of guy that we used to beat up in school.
> A real tool = getting even with us now.


Yup. Those guys are bastards. And extremely good at their jobs.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's in the agreement that you'll contact your insurance company of your "ride share" activity. Ignorance is no excuse.


Not saying there is no excuse, just saying it might not be fraudulent.


----------



## Diamond_Vision (Nov 8, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The people who commercially drive without proper insurance cause companies like mine to pay higher premiums. In 2016 the average commercial policy in AZ rose nearly 25%. When you have 16 vehicles the cost is pretty substantial. The same thing is happening with "The Affordable Health Care Act". Some health care plans have risen over 50%.


55% in Minnesota.....Everyone better vote the right way this year or you get the gov't you deserve. Also ignore this clown Blahgard. He is just trying to get people to quit driving. Unhappy commercial driver in Minneapolis.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> In Paris they really know how to deal with unlicensed scab drivers


Im surprised you havent relocated yet. Would do the world a favor


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Diamond_Vision said:


> 55% in Minnesota.....Everyone better vote the right way this year or you get the gov't you deserve. Also ignore this clown Blahgard. He is just trying to get people to quit driving. Unhappy commercial driver in Minneapolis.


When is the working man going to get tired of supporting Laquisha and her 7 fatherless children? Hopefully before those 7 fatherless children have 7 fatherless children themselves.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> I understand there's a bounty and that insurance companies will pay for documentation on those uberx drivers who cheat their insurance companies.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> I understand there's a bounty and that insurance companies will pay for documentation on those uberx drivers who cheat their insurance companies.


OK, I'll bite:
Where did you hear this information and who is hiring?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Blahgard said:


> I understand there's a bounty and that insurance companies will pay for documentation on those uberx drivers who cheat their insurance companies.


I don't have any insurance... at all. What I do is get regular, non-rideshare insurance online, immediately print out the insurance card and then cancel the insurance straight away. I save around $800 per year doing this, and use the savings to go out drinking, which I enjoy very much.

Whatever "bounty" you get for reporting drivers is unlikely to be $800, so I guess I win!


----------



## ahorrasi (Nov 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I don't have any insurance... at all. What I do is get regular, non-rideshare insurance online, immediately print out the insurance card and then cancel the insurance straight away. I save around $800 per year doing this, and use the savings to go out drinking, which I enjoy very much.
> 
> Whatever "bounty" you get for reporting drivers is unlikely to be $800, so I guess I win!


wow that would be amazing if you could actually do that lol but i think this is not reality, don't the cops have access to insurance info when they pull you over, that's why they look at their shitty little computers & all? i havent needed to even print out cards in years

i woulda gone to jail at least once this year if I tried that


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ahorrasi said:


> wow that would be amazing if you could actually do that lol but i think this is not reality, don't the cops have access to insurance info when they pull you over, that's why they look at their shitty little computers & all? i havent needed to even print out cards in years
> 
> i woulda gone to jail at least once this year if I tried that


Cops computers don't have access to Insurance systems, they only have access to people and criminal record info from Drivers License. A cop having access to see personal insurance info would violate some laws (Like financial privacy laws), it is like saying a Cop can pull your credit without your permission. Your thinking of cops to highly, they are not that high to be able to see your personal financial and private life info like that lmao.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> I understand there's a bounty and that insurance companies will pay for documentation on those uberx drivers who cheat their insurance companies.


What do you mean Cheat? if an UberX bad bwoy or gurl get into an accident--the insurance company won't pay at all, its part of the terms that if they use it for commercial reasons that they won't be a penny. The only reason they want to find out and end their policy is to save themselves all the legal lawyer fees and headaches.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Cops computers don't have access to Insurance systems, they only have access to people and criminal record info from Drivers License. A cop having access to see personal insurance info would violate some laws (Like financial privacy laws), it is like saying a Cop can pull your credit without your permission. Your thinking of cops to highly, they are not that high to be able to see your personal financial and private life info like that lmao.


I thought It is linked to the license plate for that car so when you are on a traffic stop and they run the driver's license plate then it will come back either that you do have insurance or don't.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> I thought It is linked to the license plate for that car so when you are on a traffic stop and they run the driver's license plate then it will come back either that you do have insurance or don't.


If it becomes a severe isdue they could bring suck a feature. But i know the dmv license check doesnt include insurance. DMV recently started requiring insurance info in order to renew tabs but i still highly doubt a cop can see insurance info in DB as Federal laws dont just allow pples insurancw privacy to be seen. i worker at travelers and dealt with geico often and the rep had to always give me a special pin before we can even assist the rep.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> If it becomes a severe isdue they could bring suck a feature. But i know the dmv license check doesnt include insurance. DMV recently started requiring insurance info in order to renew tabs but i still highly doubt a cop can see insurance info in DB as Federal laws dont just allow pples insurancw privacy to be seen. i worker at travelers and dealt with geico often and the rep had to always give me a special pin before we can even assist the rep.


The last time I was pulled over , one of my brake lights was out, so the cop ask me for the registration and driver license only, then went to his car and came back to me giving my papers back , and a verbal warning to fix my brake light .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> The last time I was pulled over , one of my brake lights was out, so the cop ask me for the registration and driver license only, then went to his car and came back to me giving my papers back , and a verbal warning to fix my brake light .


Its because cops dont really check insuramce often. They dont really enforce insurance often. if they were to enforce it--they will be locking up loads of people. they assume u got insurance if u have a decent car.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Its because cops dont really check insuramce often. They dont really enforce insurance often. if they were to enforce it--they will be locking up loads of people. they assume u got insurance if u have a decent car.


Here they enforce it, if a driver gets pulled over and no insurance ,it will cost him alot of money, I know the fine for driving without insurance is more than $600.and other legal fees.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> Here they enforce it, if a driver gets pulled over and no insurance ,it will cost him alot of money, I know the fine for driving without insurance is more than $600.and other legal fees.


Thats 3 months pay cost of insurance for me lol


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Cops computers don't have access to Insurance systems, they only have access to people and criminal record info from Drivers License. A cop having access to see personal insurance info would violate some laws (Like financial privacy laws), it is like saying a Cop can pull your credit without your permission. Your thinking of cops to highly, they are not that high to be able to see your personal financial and private life info like that lmao.


Not true in Illinois. I was hit from behind by a driver who used a fraudulent insurance card to show the state trooper when he showed up. She ended up cuffed and arrested for that, though she only would have got a ticket for the actual traffic accident.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Not true in Illinois. I was hit from behind by a driver who used a fraudulent insurance card to show the state trooper when he showed up. She ended up cuffed and arrested for that, though she only would have got a ticket for the actual traffic accident.


**Update to below, nevermind I found my answer. It appears you were correct and some states do have that system capability, but imagine if an uninsured driver is driving the car of an Insured person, pretty sure the insurance companies will have a problem with covering that since they don't know the driver, but know the Insured. http://www.carinsurance.com/license-plate-valid-insurance.aspx

It doesn't mean that Cop got access to insurance database. It may mean that the silly insurance card she showed was an obvious photoshop fake, Cops are human and can detect fake forged documents you know. I look forward to seeing undeniable proof that cops have access to a database provided by Insurance companies. I know that Insurance companies share a database called Lexington or something in which they share accident and ticket and fraud data, but I doubt Cops tap into that system too. I know Cops can access DMV--but can DMV somehow pull up a persons Insurance policy without their permission? I don't think so. Even if they could pull it up--there are people with same names and D.O.B so how would they know they are looking at the right person? Take into consideration the Stop on Red lawsuit in Minneapolis that caused the City of Minneapolis to permanently end the flashing camera that took photos of people as they cut red lights--that lawsuit showed that people were not responsible for those tickets as the camera cannot see who was really behind the wheel. So imagine if a cop issues a ticket for no insurance from a system that cannot tell if that is really the real person or not, it would cause a lawsuit to be brought about. Someone correct me for good this time so I can stop replying to this topic, maybe I am confused but it just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I don't have any insurance... at all. What I do is get regular, non-rideshare insurance online, immediately print out the insurance card and then cancel the insurance straight away. I save around $800 per year doing this, and use the savings to go out drinking, which I enjoy very much.
> 
> Whatever "bounty" you get for reporting drivers is unlikely to be $800, so I guess I win!


Will you share some of that?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Peanut hello said:


> I thought It is linked to the license plate for that car so when you are on a traffic stop and they run the driver's license plate then it will come back either that you do have insurance or don't.


In CA when an officer runs a license plate there may be a notation that insurance information is in the DMV system. But the officer will still ask for proof of insurance, either a paper or electronic version being acceptable. The officer doesn't rely on the DMV record for enforcement of the law, for the reason that elelegido described. Depending on how quickly an insurance company updates information on cancelled policies, the DMV info may not be accurate. I think it's pretty standard here to ask for proof. My son, a sheriff's sergeant, tells me he checks for proof of insurance, current registration and valid operator's license on every traffic stop. A citation for lack of proof of any of these, provided they are valid, can be cleared by with nominal or no fine at the discretion of the court once proof is presented.


----------

